# Dye sublimation print on plastic



## frankenschtell (Oct 5, 2019)

Hi, I am curious to know is there any way to print white on to dark-colored plastic. I am aware dye sublimation uses heat; this makes me think it could not be possible. However, usually, when I ask people in the context of something, I get surprised at the answers. I am looking for a low-cost method. All suggestions are very welcome. Thanks, Franken


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

1. Dye sublimation does not have white ink. Just CMYK

2. You can't dye sublimate to plastic. Only to polyester.

3. Sublimation ink is transparent. You can't sublimate to dark objects. Sublimation works best on white objects though you can get away with light-colored objects.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

splathead said:


> 1. Dye sublimation does not have white ink. Just CMYK
> 
> 2. You can't dye sublimate to plastic. Only to polyester.
> 
> 3. Sublimation ink is transparent. You can't sublimate to dark objects. Sublimation works best on white objects though you can get away with light-colored objects.


Point number 2 - yes you can sublimate plastic. I have successfully sublimated cast acrylic sheet, in various base colours and Mylar sheets. Plastics contain polymers and, as long as they can withstand the temperature, most will sublimate well. Don't touch PVC though as it gives off toxic fumes.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

As mentioned above, you cannot sublimate white onto anything darker. Depending on the number you need to do and how resistant it needs to be to scratching, the white toner lasers might be an option.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

webtrekker said:


> Point number 2 - yes you can sublimate plastic. I have successfully sublimated cast acrylic sheet, in various base colours and Mylar sheets. Plastics contain polymers and, as long as they can withstand the temperature, most will sublimate well. Don't touch PVC though as it gives off toxic fumes.







Just to prove my point, here's a sugar-skull test print I made to 3mm white, *cast*, acrylic sheet ...















Link, if image doesn't show: http://fudgeys.co.uk/dyesub/acr_skull_2.jpg



NOTE: This is uncoated acrylic, straight from the plastics supplier.


----------



## feckman (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Opinion Requested - Best used machine for the job*



webtrekker said:


> Just to prove my point, here's a sugar-skull test print I made to 3mm white, *cast*, acrylic sheet ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impressive! Time, temp and pressure? Thinking it would be interesting to sublimate on the back side of clear cast acrylic and then back with a white sheet or maybe UV ink. Then again, you can always just do the whole thing with UV...


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Time 60 secs, temp 190 C, pressure very light. Hardest part is keeping them flat after pressing.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Of course there is no worry about fading after washing but is there any fading of the ink on acrylic over time?


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

splathead said:


> Of course there is no worry about fading after washing but is there any fading of the ink on acrylic over time?


I've had sample pieces lying around indoors for a year now and they're still like new. If used outside though, or in direct sunlight for any period of time, I would imagine the UV light would eventually cause fading.


----------



## feckman (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Opinion Requested - Best used machine for the job*



webtrekker said:


> Time 60 secs, temp 190 C, pressure very light. Hardest part is keeping them flat after pressing.


Makes sense. I wonder if putting weights on them while still warm would help. Might have to give that a try!


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

The question you asked is, { Can you print white on dark plastic?}
The answer is yes.
You can purchase a white toner laser printer to do this. You also require the special release paper for this purpose.
You can also sublimate onto clear and dark plastic using sublimation toner and white toner.


----------



## Clasch29 (Apr 28, 2021)

I've been trying to sublimate acrylic this week (treated and untreated) and have had terrible results. Untreated I can't get the ink to transfer at all, or the transfer paper 100% sticks to the acrylic, and treated when curing I get bubbles :/


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Clasch29 said:


> I've been trying to sublimate acrylic this week (treated and untreated) and have had terrible results. Untreated I can't get the ink to transfer at all, or the transfer paper 100% sticks to the acrylic, and treated when curing I get bubbles :/


You must use CAST acrylic (not extruded). Also, if your ink isn't transferring, are you sure it is genuine sublimation ink you are using? Which printer/ink combination are you using? What temperature are you pressing at, and for how long?


----------



## Clasch29 (Apr 28, 2021)

webtrekker said:


> You must use CAST acrylic (not extruded). Also, if your ink isn't transferring, are you sure it is genuine sublimation ink you are using? Which printer/ink combination are you using? What temperature are you pressing at, and for how long?


Ah well I've been trying with extruded so that's probably my problem. Will try again today or tomorrow if I can scrounge up some light-colored cast scraps at my fablab! I'm not sure what printer/ink is being used as I got my printed sheets from a print shop and don't have my own setup. I've tried a few temperature settings and press times, mostly around 220°C and 60 seconds.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

I use 190 degrees C for around 60 seconds. The most difficult part, as highlighted in one of my previous posts, is keeping the acrylic flat after pressing.


----------



## Clasch29 (Apr 28, 2021)

webtrekker said:


> I use 190 degrees C for around 60 seconds. The most difficult part, as highlighted in one of my previous posts, is keeping the acrylic flat after pressing.


I had good results with white cast acrylic! 220 degrees 120 seconds on the left, 45 on the right. Colors are a bit faded, I will try varnishing. To keep the acrylic flat I immediately placed it between a wood board and a big flat weight and let it cool down before removing. Also, my transfer paper stuck to the piece but came off well after soaking in water and rubbing. 

Thanks again for the tips!


----------

